# REHOME/RESCUE: Glendale, AZ: My little Rescue.



## JamesCarden (Sep 14, 2007)

This is by no means an emergency ad. I will do my best to find this little guy the best home possbile. if I cant then i will keep him! (even though i'm waay past my limit!) 

OK long story here. this last sunday I visited a local rabbit breeder. a so called legit breeder(yeah...right). I went to this persons home to educate myself on rabbit breeding and showing. when this person showed me his rabbits they were all in horrible condition. they were in a backyard shack with no a/c or swampcooler. not even a running fan. the worst part was they were in overcrowded cages (5 or 6 bucks or does to a cage) there were obviously some problems as most of the rabbits had sores allover. one rabbit was even missing his ears (chewed off i presume). I didnt plan on buying one but i felt like i had to get one of them out. so i bought one from him. one i thought would have a chance. most need to be put down asap! so i paid the $30 and left with the little guy. I felt like we were bustin out! and i had saved him from a worse fait! unfortunatly i couldnt save them all... I made a complaint with the sheriffs office and even local media and as far as i know NOTHING has been done!!! 

well reguardless I have this little guy and he needs a permanent home. one where he will get all the love he needs! I already have 2 bunnies that i love very much and a pug and accouple fishtanks so i'm on full right now! 

I named him Volverine. lol He is a purebred Netherland Dwarf. he is 4-6 months old and he is FULL GROWN(less than 3 lbs) I included a picture of him next to a 12 oz MD to get a feel for his size. when i got him he had a scabed over wound. it has since heeled! I included a picture of his damaged. he was probably bitten by on of the other bucks in his cage. or it COULD be self inflicted due to stress. but i highly doubt that because it has since heeled and he never bothers it. the little black specs you see are his NEW FUR growing in already! so he is well on his way to recovery! he dosent bite but has some trust issues. but i think he could get over that with time. 

If you think you could give the guy a good PERMANENT HOME please send me a message so i can setup a phone interview with you (totally serious) I dont expect there to be a rehoming fee. BUT there is no way this guy is going to be snake food! 


THanks!


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my, he is adorable! Youre awesome for saving him.

Is there anyone else you can call, like the aspca or humane society? Thats just not right that those bunnies are living in those conditions


----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2007)

The Arizona Humane Society would be the best place to contact. Bless you for rescuing this little soul.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for joining :biggrin2:! I am glad I found your Craigslist add.



Can I ask you which breeder you got this rabbit from? Their name and their rabbitry name...if they have one?

You could contact Brambley Hedge and the AZ Humane. We also have a rabbit rescue in Tuscon and there is the East Valley Bunny Shelter to contact.


Whoever this breeder is....they shouldn't be breeding .


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I would like to remind folks to NOT post names like this here as it could probably be considered slander or something.

You can discuss this privately with a moderator - or preferably with a rescue organization or someone who can change the situation.

Peg

Edited to add: I'm editing the thread title to put the state in it (I hope you don't mind) and I'm not asking you not to post the name because I'm a breeder too (some might think that). I'm asking it because I think it is best for the the identity to not be publicly discussed on here. We have had situations before where rescue organizations took rabbits from a breeder and the situation was public knowledge due to the rescue attempts, newspaper information, etc. This is not one of those cases at this point in time...
* 

undergunfire wrote: *


> Thank you so much for joining :biggrin2:! I am glad I found your Craigslist add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesCarden (Sep 15, 2007)

I also found out from a lawyer that if i go around telling people he abuses rabbits and he suddenly throws out all the injured rabbits and cleans everything up. he could sue me for defamation of character. he does have accouple champion rabbits that he shows. from what i've heard he attends shows in the prescott area. THOSE bunnies are in EXCELLANT condition and are kept in there own cages with NO signs of neglect or abuses. so his less than perfect bunnies he keeps in a 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 cages in large groups. his explanation for all the missing fur/bites/ missing ears was i quote "Somtimes they get bored" i wish i had a small camera to document this...but he never left me alone with the rabbits..


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry, Peg. I should have included in my last post to have James PM me the breeder's name, which he kindly did anyway.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 15, 2007)

James,

Little Volverine is absolutely adorable. :bunnyheart Wish you were on the east coast...I would seriously consider giving him a home here...or at least visiting and giving him some bunny snuggles.

I wish you the best in finding the right home for him. Thanks for rescuing the little guy and giving him a chance at the good life.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you a Million Times for saving his life!! Reading this makes me so sad. Yet happy you got Volverine out. That bun with the chewed off ears.  The cramped males and females in cages.  Boredom causes fighting?!

I saved your pictures of this boy whose end could include reptile food or suffering. I answered an email today from a correspondent who likewise rescued a rabbit -- because the breeder's person was going to set it loose in the wild. Disposable object sort of thing. Sad. Sad. Get rid of "it."

I will check in for updates. 

Here's hoping a nearby rescue or RO member may find this fella safely homed.

Thanks for educating and letting us know his past.

TF Julie


----------



## JamesCarden (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm happy to let everyone know that the humane society is currently investigating the home where i got Volverine. They were very kind to me and listend to EVERY detail i had to say. They said they would update me on the investigation...hopfully ill see it on the news!!! 



James


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 17, 2007)

James,

Any leads on a new home for the little guy? Or have you decided to keep him yourself? :biggrin2:

-Mary Ellen


----------

